# Interested in buying a decent edger any recommendations ?



## Cycledude (May 24, 2017)

Have never owned one so really know next to nothing about them, anything an experienced edger user could tell me could be helpful , thanks.


----------



## sawfun (May 25, 2017)

Are you looking for a stick edger (like a weed eater with edging blade) or regular 4 wheeled edger? For a wheeled edger a good used McClain would be my choice. Ive used them since i was a kid. I see the pros mostly using Stihl 4-mix 90's for stick edgers. Also a weedeater with the green Stihl X line works well if your careful.


----------



## rayjay257 (May 28, 2017)

You can find good used McClains for well under $100 around metro Atlanta. Many that just need a carb cleaning are sold for $50 or less. I paid $35 for my Honda powered one at a yard sale. Of course the blade was worn about down to about 5".


----------



## Cycledude (May 28, 2017)

Never even heard of McLain before starting this thread !


----------



## sawfun (May 28, 2017)

Sorry, my mistake, it is spelled Mclane.


----------



## jimrb (May 28, 2017)

I have a older McLane Mowers brand edger with a little Briggs engine. I prefer using it to the stick edger I have for my Stihl combi. It is less tiring to push around keep going where I want compared to the stick edger.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 28, 2017)

John Deere #3 is a good McLane built edger.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 28, 2017)

I have a Tanaka commercial unit at the shop for sale, been thinking of bringing it home. I have a combi setup, but it's "meh"


----------



## Cycledude (May 28, 2017)

No matter how it's spelled I never heard of it before, just goes to show I know next to nothing about edgers .


----------



## Cope1024 (Oct 7, 2017)

McLane is the only way to go. I bought mine in 1978 and replaced the engine 2 years ago.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 7, 2017)

We have a Woodmizer "twin blade" edger. Works well. Has a 25 hp Kohler.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## sawfun (Oct 8, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> View attachment 605869


That does not appear to be an edger?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes, it's an edger... says it right on the side even!


----------



## Cycledude (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks like a very nice edger !
I still have not bought one.


----------

